# دورة متكاملة باللغة الانجليزية في التحكم بالات cnc



## محمد محمد الهندي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هذة ملفات تشغيل وبرمجة الالات cnc
اتمنى ان تستفيدو منها وارجو التثبيت
والقية عند الرد على الموضوع
الدعاء 
الدعاء
الدعاء
الدعاء
الدعاء
الدعاء:1:


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*كتاب اخر لتعليم برمجة مكائن cnc*

اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
والله الموفق 
الدعاء


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*وهذا ملف اخر على التحكم الميكانيكي للالاتcnc*

الدعاء 
والرد على الموضوع لكي نحمل باقي الملفات
والله الموفق


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

اشكرك 

وشكر الله لك


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملفات خاصة ببرمجة CNC نظام Fanuc*

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع 
والله المعين
الدعاء


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## maher10 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعلم برمجة الcnc*

هذا ملف عبارة عن كتاب متكامل في برمجة الالات cnc
والله الموفق 
الدعاء 
الدعاء 
الدعاء


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بقية الملفات*

الدعاء والمزيد في عند الرد على الموضوع
والله الموفق 
الدعاء


----------



## aladdin_2005 (4 يناير 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله مجموعة قيمة جدا بارك الله لك


----------



## El baqary (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maher_guizeni (25 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## طه عبد الله بلال (24 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## azm (25 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

